# Nach der Grub Installation fehlt der Ordner Grub in /boot ?

## MiKKa0987

Hallo,

wie die Überschrift schon sagt, fehlt mir nach emerge grub der Grub ordner in /boot. Soweit sollte alles funktioniert haben.

Ist meine 1. Installation von Gentoo   :Wink: 

Habe eine Vaio Laptop

Gentoo ist einzigstes BS.

Prozessor :Intel Core i3-2350M 2,30GHz

Wo wird grub installiert?

Bzw. wo finde ich die grub.conf?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Im /boot steht nur System.map..., initramfs..., kernel-gen.....

----------

## cryptosteve

grub gehört schon nach /boot/grub. Wenn Du dem Installationshandbuch folgst, dann ist /boot eine eigene Partition. Je nachdem, wann diese gebootet worden ist, kann es schonmal sein, dass grub entweder ins nicht gemountete /boot kopiert wird, oder /boot gerade nicht eingehangen ist in dem Moment, wo man sein grub dort sucht.

Also als root erstmal ein beherztes "mount /boot" in die Konsole tippen und mal gucken, ob es /boot/grub dann gibt. Und ein paar (Fehler-)meldungen, sofern es welche gibt, können auch nie schaden.

P.S.: Willkommen bei Gentoo im allgemeinen und hier im Forum im speziellen  :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

ich wollte dich gerade aufs gentoo handbuch verweisen, da ist mir aufgefallen dass da steht dass man nach dem emergen von grub tatsächlich die grub.conf bearbeiten soll, was so etwas doof ist. du musst vorher noch grub-install ausführen. siehe weiter unten im gentoo handbuch( das verwendest du doch, oder?) danach kannst du die grub.conf bearbeiten

EDIT: zu langsam  :Sad:  aber im handbuch steht tatsächlich, dass man nach dem emergen die grub.conf bearbeiten soll und grub-install kommt erst später,

----------

## MiKKa0987

Wenn ich keine separate boot Partition habe geht es dann nicht?

Bei der VM gings.

Bei reboot kommt grub rescue.

Dann ist er doch installiert.

Danke für den Willkommensgruß

Freue mich hier zu sein.   :Very Happy: Last edited by MiKKa0987 on Sun Mar 02, 2014 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Doch, klar geht es auch ohne separate /boot-Partition. Aber dann kann der Fehler nicht an einem (falsch bzw. nicht) gemounteten /boot liegen. 

D.h., Du hast keine eigene Partition?

Edit: der grub-rescue kann natürlich rein theoretisch auch noch von einer vorherigen Linux-Installation stammen. Oder ist das 'ne jungfräuliche Platte?

----------

## MiKKa0987

Achso... Ich hatte Ubuntu drauf.

Partitionierung:

Gerät         boot         Anfang              Ende                 Blöcke                 Id         System

/dev/sda1                  2048                 976773167        488385560           5          Erweitert

/dev/sda5                  4096                 8392703            4194304              82         Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6                  8394752            20971520          20971520            83         Linux

/dev/sda7                  50339840          976773167         463216664          83         Linux

Ohh meine Leerzeichen sind weg  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ein Dieb im Forum, wo kann ich Anzeige erstatten?  :Surprised: 

Ich glaub ich mach nochmal alles neu mit separater Boot Partition.

Die Flags: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSSE3, SSE4_1, SSE4_2, AVX, PCLMULQDQ sind aber OK für meinen Prozessor?

----------

## Christian99

es spricht überhaupt nichts gegen die partitionierung.

was meinst du mit 

```
Die Flags: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSSE3, SSE4_1, SSE4_2, AVX, PCLMULQDQ sind aber OK für meinen Prozessor?
```

?

meinst du als use-flags? die meisten sachen davon gibts gar nicht als useflags. oder als c(xx)flags? für die c(xx)flags würde ich eher eine der march optionen verwenden. da bist du dann am sicehersten. am besten march=native. da erkennt dann gcc deinen prozessor beim kompilieren und aktiviert als unterstützten features.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> ich wollte dich gerade aufs gentoo handbuch verweisen, da ist mir aufgefallen dass da steht dass man nach dem emergen von grub tatsächlich die grub.conf bearbeiten soll, was so etwas doof ist. du musst vorher noch grub-install ausführen. siehe weiter unten im gentoo handbuch( das verwendest du doch, oder?) danach kannst du die grub.conf bearbeiten
> 
> EDIT: zu langsam  aber im handbuch steht tatsächlich, dass man nach dem emergen die grub.conf bearbeiten soll und grub-install kommt erst später,

 

Hehe nee, das geht so schon in ordnung  :Smile: 

Das grub-0.97-r12.ebuild ist hier eigentlich recht narrensicher. Grob überflogen nutzt es die mount-boot.eclass welche bei der Installation die fstab und /proc/mounts überprüft, und ggf eine in der fstab eingetragene boot Partition gar mounted (sofern noch nicht geschehen)

Zudem wird vom ebuild dann bei der Installation auch /boot/grub angelegt, und darin dann eine schon vorgefertigte grub.conf mit installiert, die man nur noch mit passenden kernel Eintrag ergänzen muss.

Sprich, die Reihenfolge wie im Handbuch beschrieben sollte so schon ok sein.

----------

## Josef.95

@MiKKa0987

Hm, bist du dir sicher das grub wirklich mit emerge installiert wurde?

Poste dazu bitte auch mal die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge -pv sys-boot/grub
```

 , die fstab, und die "ls -l /boot" Ausgabe.

----------

